# Fall snows, worth the effort or not?



## Richie (Nov 6, 2007)

Alright guys, first post here but have been checkin it out for a while. I am coming out there to do some hunting next year. Not sure when but around the end of October or the first week of November. I don't think I will have a problem hunting ducks and geese but is it worth while setting up for snows during the fall migration, and am I coming too early for the snows there. I have read some other posts and it seems alot more hit or miss with larger numbers and weather pushes as to the spring returns.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Snows in the fall are really a crap shoot. The whole trick to decoying snows is finding them someplace were they haven't been disturbed for a couple days. It seems like snows are harassed from the minute they cross the Canadian border until they hit SD. If you are only coming for a few days then your time is much better spent on more reliable birds.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I must agree with Decoyer. There's always a chance of a decent shoot, it's not impossible, but it is hit and miss.

We set up on Saturday morning in a field that was holding birds the night before. We had one big flock all flustered for a few minutes, but we didn't have nearly enough decoys out, they left.

If you're coming from a long ways, I'd save yourself the frustration and try hunting birds that you can predict.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

I prefer snows in the fall. In the fall the snows have been shot at a lot less than snows in the spring.


----------



## Richie (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks guys, I only have right now 225 deeks with about 100 socks. Combination of shells, homemade silos and of course silosocks. I have a year to plan but i am leaning towards just bringing the trailer with ducks and canadians with a few specks. I still might be thickheaded and load up the snows just to try it. I figure I am there why not. I can always go hunt ducks in the afternoon.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

but if your going to come all this way why not go to canada?


----------



## Richie (Nov 6, 2007)

No reason really besides another 10 hours of a drive. I also have a business aquaintance lives in Fargo and is willing to help me out with what i need for out there. Isn't Sask. the only providance that you dont need a guide? I don't know much about that yet. Haven't looked into it. That might be my 2009 trip. And i want to get out and see my own country and spend the money here than go and give them my money. No passport needed and no gun declaration to come hunt ND.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree, if you are driving that far you might as well go to Canada. You don't need guides in Sk or Manitoba. You can shoot a lot more birds in Sk than ND. You get 8 dark geese (3 can be specks), 8 ducks, and 20 light geese. Plus you can use an e-caller with an all white spread.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> I prefer snows in the fall. In the fall the snows have been shot at a lot less than snows in the spring.


Most people don't realize how true that is. For birds that winter in Texas they are harassed from the day they arrive to the day they leave. The seasons go from early November to March.


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sure come to Canada!!!! Why not ????? Bring a bunch of buddies with you we Canadians don't mind. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree with snows being a crap shoot. I've hunted them several times in NODAK the last couple years and we've never had any hot action. BUT, a lot of times ducks will come in even if you don't have duck decoys out. I personally really enjoy field hunting for ducks. If the snows don't cooperate, which is usually the case, you'll probably get some Mallards and Gadwalls to come in, Pintails too if you're lucky. We always throw out a couple dozen mallards too.


----------



## saza (Apr 4, 2007)

I think snows are well worth it but much more fun in the spring. I shot a banded blue goose last weekend along with 21 other snows, but thats with 6 other people also. Just waiting for a crappy day.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

we scouted this field for about two days and went out the next morning and it seemed like they knew we were there they just went to a different field but we did get a couple in but it is really hard to hunt them in the fall


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

This is the results from a fall snow goose hunt. I wouldnt call it a crap shot. 4 guys 80 birds. Three roosters


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I would bring the snows with you I went this year about the same time you are looking at going. We shot snows almost every day for a week and not just one or two. They decoyed in very nice we even landed alot of them. It was my first time to go to Nodak I usally go to Canada and I have to agree with some of they guys on here I would go ahead and drive the other 10hrs and go to Canada.

good luck

:beer:


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

JUst a tip but if your going to come all this way to hunt your going to find you'll have a much better hunt if you spend the afternoon scouting and not hunting. I know that sounds hard to take, but it'll pay off.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

ANYTIME IS WORTH SNOW HUNTING. I THINK YOU WILL FIND THE PRESSURE MORE SPREAD OUT IN THE FALL. EVERY CRAZY IS CHASING THEM IN THE SPRING. AS FAR AS GOING TO CANADA THERE IS NO MAGIC THAT SAYS YOU WILL SHOOT BIRDS LIKE THERE IS NO TOMORROW JUST BECAUSE YOU CROSS A BORDER. I MET SOME GUYS UP THERE BEFORE THAT WERE DISAPPOINTED BECAUSE THE FARMERS WERE NOT BEGGING THEM TO HUNT. I TOLD THEM IF THEY EXPECTED THAT THEY HAD BEEN READING TO MUCH FIELD AND STREAM. THOSE DAYS ARE OVER AND THERE ARE PLENTY OF HUNTERS AND WAY TO MANY KILLERS EVERYWHERE YOU GO. GOOD LUCK AND BRING THE SNOW DECOYS WITH TO NORTH DAKOTA. YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT WILL HAPPEN.


----------

